# Anyone Have Coaster 'Promenade' Furniture Experience?



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I asked about this in another post, but thought this title may get more attention.

I am really interested in a loveseat and couch in this collection, but i'm hesitant to buy online without sitting on it first. I've looked at local furniture places, but haven't found anything I liked so far.

Does anyone have experience with Coaster furniture...specifically the Promenade collection?

http://www.homecinemacenter.com/Promenade_Black_Leather_Sofa_by_Coaster_7575S_p/coa-102.htm

thanks!

-Andrew


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't help you. Thanks for the link though. I'd like to know what you ultimately do. I saw a love-seat that I'm interested in.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I don't have experience with the Promenade Collection, but I have the Coaster Studio chairs in my theater.

The Coaster Showtimes are their bottom line and aren't very comfortable. The Studios are very comfortable and I haven't heard anything negative about any of their other collections.

I would think you'll be pleased with the Promenades.


----------



## Glanstor (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually bought the promenade sectional and a few other things from the same site you mentioned, (Home Cinema Center). There are a few pieces in the line. The sectional is great quality leather, extremely comfortable, and arrived at our doorstep just a couple days after placing the order. 

Not sure if the sofa/love seat is the same, but don't think you can go wrong with it. Good luck!

Any recommendations for a good 1080p projector under $3k?


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. I ended up going the inexpensive route and ordered a set from a local discount furniture store.

http://www.mybobs.com/Multiplexii.aspx

its comfortable enough, and didnt break the bank. it offered exactly what i was looking for. A couch to lay down on, seating for 4, and recliners.

thanks again!


----------



## chiltown (Jun 29, 2010)

Bob's Discount Furniture almost always is cheaper than Berkline PowerBuys. You pay more for the name.


----------



## airjacobs (Jul 30, 2010)

The Coaster Showtimes are their bottom line. Yet, they aren't very comfortable. The Studios are very comfortable and I haven't heard anything negative about any of their other collections.


----------

